# Jackpot 18months agility seminar



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

this was tons of fun, we have no classes near where I live so working with other people and dogs around was a little freaky at first, she has really learned to collect and wrap her body around jumps, the sand in the arena was very deep which made it hard to run the line of jumps. the one after the tire was a backside jump and because of the deep sand I couldn't make it every time lol... waiting to long at the jump before the tire is actually what killed me. I need to learn to trust her more, we just started learning threadles I need more practice there .. we haven't done many contacts over the winter because I can only get to calgary once every month or two to practice but I love her wall (i think she does too) we have a long way to go but we are on our way  GSD Jackpot 18mths old agility seminar - YouTube


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

You guys look really great! Her jumping is beautiful and you really look like you are coming together as a team. Love the fancy moves Odin and I are gonna be rockin some ketchkers and blind crosses too at the next trials Looks like we are gonna have some healthy GSD competition going on!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice work! That backside after the tire would be a real challenge! I'm not sure how I'd handle that... Would be fun to setup and try! Do you have a course map? I can see all the jump positions in the video except for the one you had to jump the backside.


----------



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

I don't have a course map  but the jump was right after the tire and a little to the left so I had to be at the tire... or if I could run faster past the tire as she went thru so I could keep driving to the left standard of the jump or there was no chance of pushing her around it. 
thanks Kristi I hope as she gets more experienced she is as fast as Odin  I think she has it in her somewhere.. her first trial is in a couple of weeks we are not ready but it will give me an idea where we are at


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I agree you both look great. It's very hard to run in the sand..


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Did you enter her in the Paws n Effect trial?


----------



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

call me crazy but yep lol are you in that one?


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

That's super exciting! She's ready for it, she looks awesome Yes I'm going, I only entered one day though. I have 3 weekends n a row of flyball and agility, so unfortunately I've only entered one day of each of the agility trials. I don't want to totally burn us out. In super excited to see her run! Odin and I are out of starters now too so I'll actually be able to watch you guys (except jumpers, we'll be giving each other some friendly competition there)


----------



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

thats fantastic, I'm just worried about her leaving the ring to run up to other dogs she needs to learn thats not on.. It kinda scares me as she is sooo rude, but I hope there are enough people around to chase her away, I ve never been to this arena so not sure on the set up. either way we are gonna have some fun and try our best


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

She will do great, just hire a few dog wranglers just in case


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

avonbankcollies said:


> thats fantastic, *I'm just worried about her leaving the ring to run up to other dogs* she needs to learn thats not on.. It kinda scares me as she is sooo rude, but I hope there are enough people around to chase her away, I ve never been to this arena so not sure on the set up. either way we are gonna have some fun and try our best


While clearly that's not encouraged, it's not uncommon in the Novice ring. Hopefully the ring gating is ok and she doesn't choose to jump it. One of the 2 billion reasons I go on and on about why socialization is SO important for all dogs at a trial so at least when things like a dog going around visiting ....all the other dogs realize it's normal and ok and the humans are dealing with it


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

That sentence I wrote above is appalling, hope everyone can figure out what I meant... I get credit for recognizing, no credit for not fixing it


----------



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...picture33577-jackpot-learning-spread-jump.jpg 

today I taught Jackpot the spread jump...... she jumps 26 inches and had no trouble at all with it. I :wub: my girlie


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great job


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

She looks awesome, no problem with the 26" jumps!


----------

